# vacum leak



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Could mean you have a blend door vacuum motor not operating -- actuator rod disconnected, ruptured diaphragm, blocked by debris, (have pulled pens and shotgun shells out of them) or possibly a failed vacuum check valve between vacuum reservoir and intake manifold.

Happy hunting.

RR


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Trace the vacuum line from the fire wall in the engine compartment. Most times they get rubbed through withing a foot or two from the firewall.


----------



## Tiredoldman (Feb 28, 2015)

*vacuum leak*

Thanks a million.


----------

